# remplacement carte mère imac G3



## bernnnn (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

d'aprés vous est il possible d'installer une carte mère d'iMac G3 600mhz dans un iMac G3 350 mhz? J'ai déja installé sur celui ci une carte mere de G3 imac dv 400 (pour avoir du firewire) et cela fonctionne trés bien. 

Mais là comme c'est du 600 je m'interroge, je crains éventuellement des soucis de carte graphique et/ou d'alim.... 


Merci de vos avis


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2010)

Il me semble que ce n'est pas possible.
Je crois me souvenir que le dissipateur thermique n'est pas au même endroit


----------

